# Ttotal Thyroidectomy Labs



## curt8251 (Mar 30, 2012)

I had a total thyroidectomy about a month ago and have just started taking 150 mcg of synthroid. My endro Dr wants me to stay on this dose for about 2 months before he does any blood tests. Since I don't have a thyroid anymore what will he be looking for to determine if my synthroid dose is correct?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

6 weeks is the norm for testing.

You can figure your approx starting dose by taking your weight - converting it to kilograms and multiplying by 1.7 and that will give you the mcg of replacement you need.

If they waited a full month to begin replacement meds you are likely already hypo. Beginning meds within a few days is more normal.

What kind of doctor do you see?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, he is attempting to determine if the dosage is correct. The normal protocol is to test every 6 to 8 weeks. My doctor tests every six weeks, but I've noticed that as I got closer to the correct dose, my eight week labs mirrored how I was feeling more accurately.


----------



## curt8251 (Mar 30, 2012)

My Dr is an endocrinologist, he he wanted to wait until all the pathology results were back before I started the synthroid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's pretty standard. If you needed a follow up RAI, it would suck twice as much to have the TT, go on replacement meds, then go off them, have the RAI, and then go back on them.

I didn't start mine until about 6 weeks after surgery (and the RAI).


----------

